# I love the new hover feature!!!!



## JetwingX (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow that is really cool! i don't have to click to read the message!!!!

keep on going scott


----------



## RPS (Jan 17, 2004)

..._what?_


----------



## bobw (Jan 17, 2004)

If you have your mouse over a link, it will preview the post.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 17, 2004)

I hate it! It drives me nuts! 

I HATE POPUPS!!! 
(ok so it's not a popup - but just as bad when YOU DONT WANT IT then it won't go away!)


----------



## Orbit (Jan 17, 2004)

i dont see this hover feature


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

It may be annoying when you don't want them, but it can certainly make it easier to see if a thread is worth reading or not.


----------



## twister (Jan 18, 2004)

yea.  how did you do that?


----------



## The Memory Hole (Jan 18, 2004)

MacMan & twister:
The attached picture shows the "Hover Feature". Just let the mouse's cursor sit on a link to a post, and a box showing a sample of the posted message will appear.


----------



## HateEternal (Jan 18, 2004)

Very cool!!!!!!! are all of these things part of vB or are these custom add ons? like the hover thing and how the search box comes up when you click.


----------



## Orbit (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah it dosent work for me  im on 10.3 not 10.3.2 any idead folks?


----------



## twister (Jan 18, 2004)

I knew what it was I just want to know how they did it.


----------



## Dusky (Jan 18, 2004)

Would be good if instead of activating itself when the mouse is resting over a table cell, it would become active when you hover over a specific icon.  It gets on the way as it is.


----------



## Arden (Jan 18, 2004)

It's a regular popup.  In IE it makes a balloon popup.  I think it's probably part of vB.


----------



## chevy (Jan 18, 2004)

i like it


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't, it gets in the way. I can tell whether I want to read the post by the title (and the poster) 99 times out of 10.


----------



## Dusky (Jan 18, 2004)

```
<td class="alt1Active" id="t40571" title="Wow that is really cool! i don't have to click to read the message!!!!

keep on going scott">
```


----------



## Arden (Jan 18, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> I don't, it gets in the way. I can tell whether I want to read the post by the title (and the poster) 99 times out of 10.


 Your math is flawed...


----------



## twister (Jan 18, 2004)

it's just the title tag.  Now i have it on my homepage too.


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2004)

must be part of your browser - not happening to me with safari. or maybe a panther only thing?


----------



## twister (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm in safari using panther.  just be patient.  it may take a few seconds to pop up.


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2004)

well, i'm still in jag and it simply doesn't work for me. i could leave the cursor over a link for hours and it wouldn't happen. no such phenomenon here.


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Your math is flawed...



No, my sense of humor is.


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2004)

Ed, that's too bad, because I think it would annoy you and you seem to be a man of action!  

Is there someway to make it an option? It may be a bandwidth thing, fine on broadband, but it really creates a vacuum with my connection.


----------



## lilbandit (Feb 15, 2004)

only appeared for me when I upgraded to safari 1.2 last week, I like it, I first noticed this when I tried out Camino a while back


----------



## mr. k (Feb 15, 2004)

The hover attribute that really bugs me is the one on the Post Quick Reply button.
If your browser supports title, then hold your mouse over the button at the bottom of the post's.  Evidently the accesskey for the form is F5, but the title is put into windows and reads (Alt + F5).
I don't think any of us use pc's!


----------



## Arden (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, vBulletin (along with most of the forum software packages out there) is written with PC's in mind, and probably written on Wintel machines.  They're almost all probably PC-biased.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 23, 2004)

mr. k said:
			
		

> The hover attribute that really bugs me is the one on the Post Quick Reply button.
> If your browser supports title, then hold your mouse over the button at the bottom of the post's.  Evidently the accesskey for the form is F5, but the title is put into windows and reads (Alt + F5).
> I don't think any of us use pc's!




Replace "alt" with control! and they work!!!!


----------



## twister (Feb 24, 2004)

holy huge


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2004)

uh, isn't the option key known as alt?

***edit, but in this case the it is the ctrl key that replaces the alt key...


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 24, 2004)

usually... just not in this


----------



## themacko (Mar 15, 2004)

The feature annoys me as well, making it an option would be nice .. but I'm not sure it could be easily implemented.


----------



## fryke (Mar 20, 2004)

I like the thought of adding an icon for the hover-effect (so the title attribute would only be applied to that icon instead of the actual title), because it really _does_ get in the way...


----------



## fryke (Mar 20, 2004)

Or if it at least was only applied to the title instead of the whole bl**dy table cell! End of rant. ;-)


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 21, 2004)

did you just bleep out the word "bloody"  ?  

Anyways, I guess hovering over the header would be better than the box


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm new here, and this feature is driving me insane! Seems like I'm not alone. I hope someone will be able to make this an option, or tweak the behavior as some users have suggested.

In the meantime, I've written a machete script for PithHelmet that removes the offending 'title' properties. It's not perfect, but its flaws don't produce any visual or behavioral problems in Safari, so...I don't care. 

It requires PithHelmet, which means it only works with Safari.

I've attached the script here, all zipped up. Create site preferences in PithHelmet for macosx.com, give it this machete script, and you're good to go. It'll filter the popups that display message text and "replies: x views: x". It should leave all others intact.

Let me know how you like it.


----------



## pds (Aug 1, 2005)

This has become more of a bother to me as we go along - but today I chanced upon a simple solution. In Tiger at least, I can open a link in a new tab even when not in the program. So I click on the desktop (entering finder) and then peruse the list of threads. I can control click on any link I'm interested in. When I get to the bottom of the list, I click on the safari window, hit spacebar to scroll down a page and then click in finder again. Bye-bye yellow popup!


----------



## Jeffo (Aug 1, 2005)

Orbit said:
			
		

> i dont see this hover feature



count your blessings.  It is cool that it can be done, but I too find this type of thing very annoying.


----------

